# Show off your tractor!



## Big Dog

Ok ya'll, I don't know about you but I love to look at tractors. Be it fairs, shows or just passing a dealer, I'm always looking! Hell I can't wait till my Fastline mag comes in the mail. Beings this site brought us together from our tractor ownership, lets see your tractor(s). I know most have posted pictures of parts or areas of their tractor but lets see them in show off mode.

I know the included pic is now famous but you can find more at the following link....

http://photobucket.com/albums/a24/gmsssi/?start=20

I wanna to be able to associate the player with the toy.....

Mike has a nice tractor documentary but the rest I have no idea, help a brother out with his fix..........

Greg


----------



## Melensdad

I no longer have the Oliver Super 55, but I still have plenty of spare parts for the NEXT Ollie that I restore.


----------



## Big Dog

Bob,

Is that orange or red beside the NH?


----------



## Melensdad

The tractor you asked about is orange.  The photos show the following machines:

Kubota B2910, NH TC24, Cub Cadet 1862, Ventrac 3000, Oliver Super 55


----------



## Big Dog

Ok, what work differentiates the NH and the Kubota if any?


----------



## JayC

This should be a cool thread! I love looking at photos of tractors. I don't know why, either. I must get it from my grandfather. He loved tractors. I don't have much in the way of photos. When he died we ended up with this:






I'm not sure if you saw that pic before or not. It's all I got. That is one of the tractors he built from scratch a long time ago. You have to use a rope to start it. There are no brakes, either. It goes fast, too.  

Anywho, if you like old iron, I searched the webshots community about a year ago and gathered the best photos I found. There are 158 of them, pretty much all of which are wallpaper quality. Plus, they make a great screensaver. I zipped them up and am currently uploading them. They should be ready in a bit. The file is roughly 17MB, so if you have dial-up, you may want to let it run for the night.

If you have XP, you can create a screensaver this way:

1. Create a folder for your screensaver's images.

2. Right click on the desktop and select 'properties'

3. Click on 'Screen Saver', and then select 'My pictures slideshow' from the pulldown list.

4. Click on 'Settings'. Under 'Use pictures in this folder', browse to the folder you created in 1), above.


----------



## Big Dog

I have cable and am waiting..............

BTW, I do recall the photo!


----------



## BadAttitude

Big Dog said:
			
		

> Ok ya'll, I don't know about you but I love to look at tractors. I know most have posted pictures of parts or areas of their tractor but lets see them in show off mode.
> 
> 
> I wanna to be able to associate the player with the toy.....


Since you asked... The 1st is when delivered...

The 2nd...I'm pretty sure some here have seen these, but how many of you folks would even consider doing this to your new tractor with only 10 hrs on it?


----------



## Big Dog

Very nice tractor and what happened?


----------



## Melensdad

The Kubota came in 2000, it does heavier work, does the digging (has a toothbar) never hooked a mower up to it, but plenty of box blade work with it.  As my landscaping developed, it actually became large for many tasks, doesn't fit into my "dog yard" and is too tippy in there with the tight spaces and irregular ground.  It really sits around most of the time.  It has a Great Bend backhoe for it also.

The NH is a mowing machine, but I added a FEL about a year after buying it.  I find I use it more often than not.  It fits in the woods, fits in the dog yard, and has a loader that is nearly as capable.  But it can't dig!

Here is a little photo test I did.  My daughter is sitting 2' in front of the front edge of the buckets.


----------



## JayC

I remember that thread about tearing your new tractor in two. I wouldn't even know where to begin. I'm the kind of person who, when pulling the dipstick to check the oil, end up with extra parts.

Btw, there's about 8 minutes left for the upload...


----------



## Big Dog

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> The Kubota came in 2000, it does heavier work, does the digging (has a toothbar) never hooked a mower up to it, but plenty of box blade work with it. As my landscaping developed, it actually became large for many tasks, doesn't fit into my "dog yard" and is too tippy in there with the tight spaces and irregular ground. It really sits around most of the time. It has a Great Bend backhoe for it also.
> 
> The NH is a mowing machine, but I added a FEL about a year after buying it. I find I use it more often than not. It fits in the woods, fits in the dog yard, and has a loader that is nearly as capable. But it can't dig!
> 
> Here is a little photo test I did.  My daughter is sitting 2' in front of the front edge of the buckets.



I see where the curved loader is a nice view! Is your daughter getting behind the wheel of any? I get tons of pleasure watching my son operate!


----------



## Melensdad

My daughter loves to drive the Ventrac. She's not allowed on the bigger tractors. The Cub Cadet is now at my office so she doesn't get to play with that.

By the way, I had to keep the engines revved up to keep her sitting still, she tried to get away a few times and I had to chase her down the driveway, scoop her up and bring her back.


----------



## JayC

Well, the file's ready.

http://www.filefactory.com/get/f.php?f=38cd2c90104636c8d495da0a

Also, here is a tractor photo I have held on to. I thought it was funny the first time I seen it.


----------



## BadAttitude

Big Dog said:
			
		

> Very nice tractor and what happened?


Here's the short version...

Had a problem with my previous NH Cut and let the local dealer repair it. The so called 'repair' didn't fix the problem! Meanwhile, I had decided to trade for new and let the problem fade away with the old one. That bit me in the azz somewhat...the new Cut had a hydro leak from day one, which required the tractor to be split to correct the leak. 

I ended up doing the repair myself...Corp NH gave me authorization...since I was not willing to risk the chance of 'other' problems arising. Not really trying to knock the dealer, but if they couldn't fix a 'simple problem', I sure as hell had no faith in them to split the new one.


----------



## BadAttitude

JayC said:
			
		

> Well, the file's ready.


Nice rig Jay 

bet it mows real good too  

Likewise...I remember the one that your grandad built too. Does it still run, do you use it?


----------



## BadAttitude

Jay...care to help me out? Which do I open?
be a little lost... 



Filename : Old_Iron.zip 
Size : 16.849 MB

*FileFactory FTP -- Click here to download*
[Right click and select "Save Target As..." for movie files]
Please note it can take 30 seconds or more for your download to begin. This link is only valid for 10 minutes. HTTP links are available for files less than 75MB.

*FileFactory P2P -- Click here to download* (IE only)
[Our P2P system resumes broken downloads and is good for popular files]

*FileFactory HTTP -- Click here to download*


----------



## JayC

BadAttitude said:
			
		

> Nice rig Jay
> 
> bet it mows real good too
> 
> Likewise...I remember the one that your grandad built too. Does it still run, do you use it?



Mows super.

I haven't run the tractor this year. I should have, but there is alot of junk in the way. Also, the middle harrows are off. I need to get those back on. I plowed with it once. It did a good job. Was fun, too.


----------



## JayC

The best bet would probably be the HTTP one. That way the browser will download it. P2P is that file sharing thing. I don't use FTP, so can't comment on that.


----------



## Big Dog

JayC said:
			
		

> Well, the file's ready.
> 
> http://www.filefactory.com/get/f.php?f=38cd2c90104636c8d495da0a
> 
> Also, here is a tractor photo I have held on to. I thought it was funny the first time I seen it.



Jay,

Thanks, neat stuff!!!!!


----------



## BadAttitude

JayC said:
			
		

> The best bet would probably be the HTTP one. That way the browser will download it. P2P is that file sharing thing. I don't use FTP, so can't comment on that.


Thanx 
wish me luck...


----------



## Big Dog

I think you know why I posted these! Neat............

Put one in for Bob........


----------



## BadAttitude

Nice collection Jay...


----------



## BadAttitude

What's the deal with 'Waterloo boy'. What does it do...dust control?

(I tried to attach it... but???)


----------



## JayC

BadAttitude said:
			
		

> What's the deal with 'Waterloo boy'. What does it do...dust control?
> 
> (I tried to attach it... but???)



Hmm... Not sure why it won't attach. I think there are limits set by Doc. I had to go looking through the pics again to see what you were talking about. I forgot about it being there. lol Anywho, if I remember right, Waterloo Boy was pre-John Deere. When Deere got into tractors, he purchased the Waterloo Boy. 

I hope I didn't mutilate the history too much.


----------



## BadAttitude

JayC said:
			
		

> I hope I didn't mutilate the history too much.


Nope, you got it right...
a simple search confirmed what you said


----------



## Big Dog

BadAttitude said:
			
		

> What's the deal with 'Waterloo boy'. What does it do...dust control?
> 
> (I tried to attach it... but???)


 
Picture attachments have to be less than 98kb! You'll have to resize it, I had to resize to post the ones I did.......


----------



## buckle97

Here is my 2005 L3830 GST.  All three photos taken while cleaning up Katrina's mess:


----------



## Big Dog

Great shots Buckle, Thanks! I see you have lots of firewood too!


----------



## Cowboyjg

Ok..some of you might have seen these.  This is me and 2 of my 3 favorite girls. 






This is 'ol gray. She will be one of my winter projects.







Just another piece of heaven being tended to.






Yes I know it's not a tractor...but did you know these were marketed as farm vehicles back in the day??? Besides I bet it could go most places my tractor can and maybe even give Bob's Snow Trac a run for it's money...


----------



## Big Dog

The pictures that are popping up on this thread is exactly what I was hoping for! Cowboy thanks for supplying the nice mix of your equipment. BTW, I really like your orange tractor.........


----------



## Doc

Nice 8N cowboyjg!  I'll have to dig out pics of my 8N.  Wish I still had it but couldn't keep two tractors.


Here's a pic of my Grand L3010:


----------



## Big Dog

Looks like a real work horse, nice!


----------



## johnday

I like to showoff my tractor too! 1 year old TC35DA as of 10/31/05.


----------



## Doc

Nice looking Tractor John.  That looks like it would sure 'get er done'.

And you even put in action pics.  Good job!!!!!  I think I could get used to that sloped hood and loader arms.


----------



## Doc

Big Dog, 
Awesome pics of the old iron.  Very cool stuff.  Good idea starting this thread.


----------



## johnday

Thanks Doc! I really like this machine myself. It replaced a TC35 gear drive. The hydro,IMO, is much more useful for loader work. Now, if I ever get that hoe on there.........


----------



## Big Dog

johnday said:
			
		

> I like to showoff my tractor too!



Sure is pretty John, nice photo collection!


----------



## v8dave

Well, here are a few pics of my toy when new and some of the jobs I assigned to it. This beauty was bought to work and work she has.


----------



## Big Dog

Good stuff, thanks!

Keep'em commin ya'll!


----------



## Doc

Good pics V8Dave.

What hoe do you have on there?  Sub mount or 3pt?

I've always wanted a hoe around the house


----------



## v8dave

Doc said:
			
		

> Good pics V8Dave.
> 
> What hoe do you have on there?  Sub mount or 3pt?
> 
> I've always wanted a hoe around the house



Yep, sometimes you need a hoe and then someother times you need a 'hoe.

That's a Kubota 3-pt backhoe.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Here's the new L3400 at work. One of the things I noticed when we bought the place was that the french drain at the basement door ran up hill. A transit and an L35 with a backhoe fixed the problem.


----------



## Melensdad

This is not my tractor.

It is owned by a friend of mine. Its a non-stock Ford 8N. Converted to 12-volt, painted silver & red with some discrete flames on the hood.  Front grille guard and exhaust are black, obviously the exhaust is not stock either as he likes the look of vertical stacks so he installed one.


----------



## PineRidge

Here's our toy coming out of the woods while working. It took some creative driving to stay clear of all the other trees.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Mine's never been this clean since


----------



## Junkman

jim slagle said:
			
		

> Here's the new L3400 at work. One of the things I noticed when we bought the place was that the french drain at the basement door ran up hill. A transit and an L35 with a backhoe fixed the problem.



That sure is a nice looking Kioti.  How is working out problem wise????? Is it heavy enough for what you want to do???


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Junkman said:
			
		

> That sure is a nice looking Kioti. How is working out problem wise????? Is it heavy enough for what you want to do???


 
You need to look at the picture more closely.  Other than the Orange paint, FEL, turf tires, hydrostatic transmission and a few other odds and ends it is the spitting image of my Grandad's Moline "R".

I did have the 3 point valve problem.  I told them what it was doing and they were out here in less than an hour to take it back to the shop.  That afternoon we went through the "never saw anything like that before", "both of the L2800's we have in stock do the same thing", and later that afternoon after a conversation with Kubota they changed the valve.  Much better and smoother operation.

It wasn't a weight or horsepower issue that caused me to trade.  It was a physical size problem.  I injured my left leg in April and it will be stiff and weak from now on.  I'm 6' 5" and I couldn't get my foot on the clutch on the 2910 unless I picked up my leg with my left hand. I looked at everything in the L series and the L3400 had plenty of room in the cab area and was more comfortable to operate.  So I traded.  Not much heavier, few more horses and with the turf tires instead of R4's less damage to the lawn and turf.

That's not me in the picture I posted.  That was taken during the time the doctor wouldn't let me on the tractor.  

Jim


----------



## Big Dog

jim slagle said:
			
		

> You need to look at the picture more closely.
> 
> Jim



Ahhhhhhhhhh Jim, I think he knew better! He's a sarcastic bastard poking fun at the Kioti brand again................to you Junk,


----------



## PineRidge

*He's a sarcastic bastard*

Hey Junkman is a very close friend of mine and I really take exception to that smart arse remark that you just made. Junk isn't the least bit sarcastic.....


----------



## BadAttitude

PineRidge said:
			
		

> *He's a sarcastic bastard*
> 
> Hey Junkman is a very close friend of mine and I really take exception to that smart arse remark that you just made. Junk isn't the least bit sarcastic.....


Must be *REAL* close... 
first yur dead 

and now uh....   

here's a toast to long term solid friendship...


----------



## Junkman




----------



## Big Dog

PineRidge said:
			
		

> *He's a sarcastic bastard*
> 
> Hey Junkman is a very close friend of mine and I really take exception to that smart arse remark that you just made. Junk isn't the least bit sarcastic.....



How come your rolling your beady eyes Mike. Glad to see your admiting to being Junk's zombie sidekick. Few would do so...........


----------



## Viking

Great thread...a few shots of my Cub...


----------



## Doc

Hey Viking,
Good to see you back.  Nice looking Cub.  You got all the toys to go along with it.  Nice setup.  My brother has one and has been very happy with it ...but he doesn't have all the extras you have.


----------



## GaryE

Here is the 3710 moving a little snow

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/attachment.php?attachmentid=758&stc=1

And here we are moving a little rock. 

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/attachment.php?attachmentid=759&stc=1


----------



## Big Dog

Hey I like those pics, nice tractor!


----------



## Archdean

Just a couple now more later after I shrink the files
Thanks for looking.
Dean


----------



## Kubota King

awsome pic! Very humoruos....thanks for sharing!


----------



## Big Dog

GaryE said:
			
		

> Here is the 3710 moving a little snow
> 
> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/attachment.php?attachmentid=758&stc=1
> 
> And here we are moving a little rock.
> 
> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/attachment.php?attachmentid=759&stc=1



What's the horizonal brace/bracket channel just below front hood heighth?


----------



## Keweenaw4310




----------



## Big Dog

Beautiful Keweenaw4310! Nice rig............


----------



## Keweenaw4310

Thanks.  I've had it for just over a year now and I put about 200 hours of fun on it.  Use it for clearing snow in the winter and clearing trees in the summer + any other lifting and hauling that I need to do.


----------



## Archdean

This is the entire herd at least for now!! Thanks for looking..
Dean


----------



## Big Dog

Thanks and lots of fun there I see!


----------



## GaryE

Big Dog said:
			
		

> What's the horizonal brace/bracket channel just below front hood heighth?


 
It is the mounting support for the FEL.


----------



## Big Dog

Thanks!


----------



## HarleyScooter

Its not that big but I have fun with her.


----------



## Archdean

Nice place and you sure have the right color equipment!! 

Dean


----------



## Doc

Hey Harley,
All your equiptment looks like new.  
What is the attachment in your first pic.  Looks like a mini roller, but I can't imagine it weighs very much.


----------



## Big Dog

Archdean said:
			
		

> Nice place and you sure have the right color equipment!!
> 
> Dean



I agree.......

Looks like a true all purpose machine, thanks Harley

BTW..............86' FLHTGC  - 100,000 miles


----------



## HarleyScooter

Hi Doc, the equipment gets lots of touch up paint, it even gets waxed sometimes. ( retired with to much time) The roller in the first picture is my attempt at a lawn striper, I tried the rubber tailgate matt but it didn't work good enough. I made the roller out of 4" schedule 80 pipe with 1/2" thick ends and a 1" solid full length axle, with the frame work I think it's about 115 lbs. Thanks guys, by the way Big Dog I have a 2005 FLHTCU/I in the garage with 25,000 miles on it, thats why I have all the lights on it, I ride during the day and mow at night.


----------



## Doc

Hey Harley, 
From what I see in your pics, sure looks like your lawn striper works.  Good job.  
I like the way you did your lights to.  You really mow at night on a regular basis?  
Sure sounds like retirment is agreeing with you.  ...must be nice, I have 15 years left


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Some day, I should stop in the middle of a big messy project and take a picture of it doing some real work.  Nothing fancy but it gets the job done.

Got what seems to be just about every standard attachment for it except a backhoe.


----------



## JayC

PBinWA said:
			
		

> Some day, I should stop in the middle of a big messy project and take a picture of it doing some real work.  Nothing fancy but it gets the job done.
> 
> Got what seems to be just about every standard attachment for it except a backhoe.




It's kind of hard to tell what tractor that is. Is it a Mahindra 15 series?

Keep the pics comin guys. They look great. Btw, with winter here, it's time to get those cool snow shots.


----------



## Big Dog

PBinWA said:
			
		

> Some day, I should stop in the middle of a big messy project and take a picture of it doing some real work.  Nothing fancy but it gets the job done.
> 
> Got what seems to be just about every standard attachment for it except a backhoe.



Hey Doc or BC, lighten this pic up a bit..............NOW..........


----------



## DAP

Here are my 3 workhorses ....


----------



## Big Dog

DAP said:
			
		

> Here are my 3 workhorses ....



I'd like to think one is in retirement...........


----------



## Doc

How's that BD.  I lightened the pic as directed.   
No problem.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Big Dog said:
			
		

> Hey Doc or BC, lighten this pic up a bit..............NOW..........


 
Uggh!  How about a little unsharp mark on that?  What an amature lightening job!  Don't blame that picture on me!   

Big Dog - picky, picky, picky!  It's just a crappy old Mahindra 2615 - nothing to drool over!


----------



## DAP

Big Dog said:
			
		

> I'd like to think one is in retirement...........


 Yea, the green one on the right is gettin a little tired after 175 hours .... 

The other two however, I fully expect to outlive me and my heirs ...


----------



## Big Dog

DAP said:
			
		

> Yea, the green one on the right is gettin a little tired after 175 hours ....
> 
> The other two however, I fully expect to outlive me and my heirs ...



HAHA! I'd be glad to place the green one in MY retirement home!


----------



## Big Dog

Doc said:
			
		

> How's that BD.  I lightened the pic as directed.
> No problem.



Coulda been a little faster................can I take rep points away?


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

New Picture for the picky one . . .


----------



## john-in-ga

Here is a picture of my two. 

5300 John Deere at Corm Field





69 Ford 3000 with a corm puller attached


----------



## Dargo

It's a little dirty, but I was clearing out part of my lake. 


P.S. This isn't really my deal.  It actually is a rental unit from what I'm told.  The story is that the guy called the rental company and told them that he "sort of" had it stuck and that they could come get it.  True?  I dunno...


----------



## Big Dog

PBinWA said:
			
		

> New Picture for the picky one . . .



Great shot!

BTW.......It's my thread and I expect excellence!

:snooty::Sur:


----------



## Chief

Here's a picture of my Deere 4410 eHydro.


----------



## Big Dog

€hieƒ™ said:
			
		

> Here's a picture of my Deere 4410 eHydro.



Nice tractor!! Do you do alot of FEL work with the mower on? How long does it take to remove the mower?


----------



## Chief

Big Dog said:
			
		

> Nice tractor!! Do you do alot of FEL work with the mower on? How long does it take to remove the mower?


 
You wouldn't think so but by necessity it ends up that I do.  The FEL is real handy for pushing down tall brush and pushing rocks and other debry out of the way.  I usually take the MMM mower off during the winter and do most of the FEL projects then.  I have a lot of acreage to clean up and I have since purchased a very HD rotary cutter to clean up along fence rows and trails.  I am debating whether or not to install the skid plate kits but have not made up my mind yet as this would require the total removal of the MMM and the mount frame & hydraulics.  For now I am experimenting and may end up buying a larger tractor.  Something in the 90 to 130 hp range that will run a 10 ft. or larger cutter or mower of some kind.  But to answer your question, the MMM does get in the way and you have to be VERY carefull about getting it hung up on obstacles.


----------



## Draddogs

Chief, what size cutter did you end up with for your 4410?


----------



## OkeeDon

I saw this thread several weeks ago, but just recently got around to taking some pictures of my tractor.  There were so many pictures of such pretty and clean tractors, I had to balance it by showing what a working tractor looks like.  The TC18 is about 33 months old (3 more payments left on the zero interest loan), is approaching 900 hours, and is hard at work most days, either by me or my son-in-law.  It gets hosed off when we do the hundred hour service, but that's about it.


----------



## OkeeDon

A couple more to show the good spots...


----------



## simple_john

mines not as big as some of you guys'  but it sure is shiny!!!


----------



## simple_john

here we are.. fighting snow...


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

simple_john said:
			
		

> mines not as big as some of you guys' but it sure is shiny!!!


 
Nice touches!  You have some competition in southern Oregon.  Here's some pics of a tricked out Craftsman GT5000.  I sold this guy my tow behind tiller and he tricked it out too.


----------



## simple_john

i know that tractor!!! id recognize Sam's Chrome anywhere!!!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

simple_john said:
			
		

> i know that tractor!!! id recognize Sam's Chrome anywhere!!!


 
OMFG!  That's too funny.  Is he famous or something?  He's a character alright!


----------



## simple_john

PBinWA said:
			
		

> OMFG! That's too funny. Is he famous or something? He's a character alright!


 

sams a great guy....    not sure if he's made it to FF yet...  he's a member at MTF and like i said... that chrome is easy to recognize.....


i have to send him this link.. he and jeannie will get a hoot out of thier 'famous chrome' tractor..


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

simple_john said:
			
		

> sams a great guy.... not sure if he's made it to FF yet... he's a member at MTF and like i said... that chrome is easy to recognize.....
> 
> 
> i have to send him this link.. he and jeannie will get a hoot out of thier 'famous chrome' tractor..


 
I'm sure he'll appreciate it.  He was a really nice guy to deal with considering it was my first time selling anything on eBay.  It's a small world.


----------



## Keweenaw4310

That is funny, I thought that Craftsman looked familiar.  I recognized the hubcaps & custom striping.

SJ - get a cab.


----------



## Carm

Ok Ill jump in and put up what I have...although I cant seem to find my mower pictures...Craftsman GT, old MTD, old old Gravely COmmercial 430 ( no longer a mower), old Gilson (no longer a mower)
INTERNATIONAL 3414 Diesel Backhoe 1960's vintage .  A real workhorse.  It does just about anything.


----------



## Carm

1960 Oliver 880 Diesel   used to pull stuff and mow with a 7' woods


----------



## Carm

1947 Farmall Cub with Woods 42 mower.  I actually drove this one 7 miles home during rush hour just to piss off the locals!


----------



## Carm

1949? Farmall C  Currently under a protracted disassembly for restoration.






http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v323/planetractors/Untitled-2.jpg


----------



## Carm

Late 40's Oliver 77 Gas  Soon to be moved into the barn for unsticking of motor and diasssembly for possible restoration.


----------



## Big Dog

OkeeDon said:
			
		

> I saw this thread several weeks ago, but just recently got around to taking some pictures of my tractor.  There were so many pictures of such pretty and clean tractors, I had to balance it by showing what a working tractor looks like.  The TC18 is about 33 months old (3 more payments left on the zero interest loan), is approaching 900 hours, and is hard at work most days, either by me or my son-in-law.  It gets hosed off when we do the hundred hour service, but that's about it.



  Super representation of a solid tractor! Thanks Don........


----------



## Big Dog

simple_john said:
			
		

> here we are.. fighting snow...



Quite impressive SJ, Thanks!


----------



## Big Dog

Thanks Carm, nice collection and much appreciated!


----------



## Melensdad

Carm, something about your avatar photo made me like you instantly.  Seeing your 2 Olivers and that little Farmall Cub put it all over the top in my book.  But the spring under the seat of the Farmall C looks like a scary carinval ride waiting to cause an accident!!!  No wonder you are taking that one apart.


----------



## Carm

There is actually a shock absorber mounted tn front of it....but it is a fun ride.  Thanks for the input.  Hopefulluy with enough time and money (neither of which is mine anymore) I can restore all of them!


----------



## villi

Farmall Super B M D


----------



## Big Dog

Thanks Villi! Looks like a real work horse. How well does it start in the cold? What year is it?


----------



## villi

1957 Super British M  Diesel  It is ok. in frost up to -10 C it has a it has a glow plug heater in all silenders


----------



## villi

This is my friends tractor in Iceland


----------



## GaryE

villi said:
			
		

> This is my friends tractor in Iceland



It is interesting to see he / she  only has chains on the front?


----------



## Melensdad

Villi, what do you farm in Iceland?  How long is your growing season?  Do you use greenhouses/rowhouses?  How much land do you farm? Many of us here are 'hobby farmers' as opposed to real farmers and I, for one, am very curious about your operation.  I grow about an acre of sweet corn, maybe a 1/2 acre of bush beans, and about another 1 acre of assorted vegetables like eggplant, tomatoes, peppers, squash, and watermelons for a total of about 2.5 acres, and all just for fun, none is sold, we give away most of the crop.


----------



## Junkman

OkeeDon said:
			
		

> A couple more to show the good spots...



Not fair unless you tell everyone how you got all those trophy marks on the tractor.  I remember one story about how it wound up with all 4 wheels in the air or close to it...... Funny now, but I am certain that it wasn't when it happened.


----------



## OkeeDon

I've actually fixed it up since I took those pictures.  The headlight that was partially out of it's mount came all the way out, so I took off the hood, remounted the headlight, and hit the inside of the grill with a hammer a few times to get it roughly back in shape.  After I put the hood back on, I actually cleaned off some of the grime that had accumulated in spilled fuel around the fill cap.

Yep, over two years ago, I backed it into a 8' deep hole that I forgot was there, and ended up sitting in 3' of water at the borrom of the hole, with the tractor upside-down and suspended above me.  The hood was still on the top bank of the hole and the ROPS was in the sand by my feet.  The cap came off the hydraulic fill hole and aabout a gallon of the fluid drained, maybe a quart of diesel spilled, but the rest was OK.  Later, I missed my slow-moving triangle from the back of the tractor, and I figure it's buried in the filled-in hole.

I had a contractor at the property digging a pond, and they brought the track-hoe over and lifted my tractor out, and set it on the wheels.  Started right up, with not a scratch.  I can't same the same for some other stuff, as my digital camera and cell phone both went under sandy water and were ruined.  Seems to me there might be a few spare 3 pt. links and a chain at the bottom of the hole, too, stuff that fell out of the tool box.

I did NOT have on my seatbelt, and that may have saved me.  I was rolled out of the seat and ended up sitting in the bottom of the hole, watching the tractor come crashing down towards me.   If I had been belted in, I would have been upside down in the seat, with my head in the water, and likely knocked out.  That wouldn't have been a fun way to go...As it was, the tractor was close enough to me that I could reach up and shut off the ignition from my sitting position.  Yep, it was still running.

How on earth could I "forget" a hole 8' deep, 8' wide and about 20' long?  Simple.  It hadn't been there about an hour before.  The track hoe dug it to bury some landscape debris, and the hole was open waiting for the big loader to push some brush into it.  I was cleaning underbrush from under some oak trees, backdragging my bucket to pull the brush out.  I was concentrating on keeping the bucket in contact with the ground and simply forgot there was a hole behind me.  I backed the left rear tire into the hole and the rest of it rolled and flipped so fast I can only remember saling down into the hole and then watching the tractor follow me.

It was actually pretty funny at the time, because I crawled out of the hole looking like a sandman, soaking wet and covered with sand.  I walked around the brush to the pond and said to the dump truck driver, "I could use a little help..."  After we pulled the tractor out, I went back down into the hole and fished around in the water for my camera, phone, some tools and other random stuff I could find by feel.

All of the bruises on the tractor, and the photos don't do them justice, were acquired through honest misjudgements of things hanging from the bucket, or pushing on the side of my dump trailer, or having branches fall on it, or rubbing on tree trunks.  That tractor has been _worked!_


----------



## Argee

Here's mine.






A favorite past time...





A helper..


----------



## Big Dog

Argee said:
			
		

> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A favorite past time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A helper..


 
Great shots..........Thanks................


----------



## rico304

Don, I can't believe that you both came through that with so few injuries! Wow. You are very lucky. Great story though. We all think that things like that can never happen to us. 
I must say I'm a little bummed out about the camera. NO PICTURES OF THIS!?!?! That bites!! Can you do it again????


----------



## villi

in my farm I have 15 cattle and 280 cheeps .my land is 680 hektars (ca.1800 acres) I dont grow any vegetables I make hey for the animals for wintertime ,and some barley 20 tonns, summer here is 3 months jun to first of sept.greenhouses are used in Iceland and heated with hot water .





			
				B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Villi, what do you farm in Iceland? How long is your growing season? Do you use greenhouses/rowhouses? How much land do you farm? Many of us here are 'hobby farmers' as opposed to real farmers and I, for one, am very curious about your operation. I grow about an acre of sweet corn, maybe a 1/2 acre of bush beans, and about another 1 acre of assorted vegetables like eggplant, tomatoes, peppers, squash, and watermelons for a total of about 2.5 acres, and all just for fun, none is sold, we give away most of the crop.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

villi,
Do you eat any of the stock you raise? The cattle/sheep?


----------



## Big Dog

Villi,

Your information is really interesting..... Thank!

By the way, your english gets better with each post......


----------



## villi

Sure we eat our product but not all of it !!!!    Some more pic from my farm


----------



## villi

more pics


----------



## villi

and more


----------



## villi

and last tonight (time in Iceland 02.03)


----------



## Big Dog

Neat! Keep them coming Villi.............


----------

